
Writing good bug reports - idiginous
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/06/30/writingGoodBugReports.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much better guide here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1474641>

Further, this item claims:

    
    
      All bugs are reproducible, that's
      almost the definition of a bug
    

That's simply wrong. Some bugs have intermitent symptoms that depends on
factors unknown.

